# [VZW] Developer Edition vs. Standard Phones



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

I do realize there are several threads surrounding the Developer Edition phone, but none have answered my specific question on this topic.

From my understanding, people mention there will be separate development for the developer edition version vs. the regular phone. Why might this be? I'm probably not knowledgable on the topics that I'm missing something simple here, but aren't they basically the same phone with same hardware, with just an unlocked bootloader? I realize there will be different steps taken for unlocking, root, etc, but hypathetically once unlock is achieved on standard phone, won't both phones take the exact same roms? Like once both phones are unlocked, couldn't ROM X for example, be flashed on either device? Why at that point in time do there need be separate rom versions for each device?

Thanks in advance to those more educated on this than myself.


----------



## TheOldOne (Sep 8, 2011)

The boot loader on the standard phone can not be unlocked so there will be no way to load replacement kernels on them. As far as roms go that makes it harder to port the roms to the phone and may stop some roms running at all.


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

TheOldOne said:


> The boot loader on the standard phone can not be unlocked so there will be no way to load replacement kernels on them. As far as roms go that makes it harder to port the roms to the phone and may stop some roms running at all.


Incorrect.


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

TheOldOne said:


> The boot loader on the standard phone can not be unlocked so there will be no way to load replacement kernels on them. As far as roms go that makes it harder to port the roms to the phone and may stop some roms running at all.


That is dated information. You can run custom kernels and ROMs on the locked version.


----------

